# GT Hornets at Jazz 8PM Central Monday 3/27



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets(32-36)*
*at*
*Utah Jazz (32-37)*
*8PM Central*
*Delta Center,Salt Lake City Utah*
​* Nothing else tonight.It would be damned nice if the Hornets could start playing well again,but it's hard to see what good it will do now.Only 14 games remaining in the season and I would start talking about firing Byron Scott if this team had enough talent to justify expecting more wins than it already has.I would like it if we could start winning games again and trying to at least finish above .500.*​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And it just so happens that Scott just recently began talking about a contract extension. :laugh: I seriously think they actually WANT to head to the lottery.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The rookies/friends meet again. What ever outcome of this game, it will always be nice to see this matchup for years to come.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Why isn't David West playing?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Why isn't David West playing?


I believe they said he sprained one of his ankles.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw the starting lineup in this game and figured it was a lost cause from the start.Aaron Williams and Rasuall Butler starting at forward...Not going to put the puking smiley in there but that is what I thought.

I don't know why the Jazz aren't a lot better.They have three times the talent that the Hornets have and still don't have a better record after the Hornets have played dead for a month.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Diable said:


> I saw the starting lineup in this game and figured it was a lost cause from the start.Aaron Williams and Rasuall Butler starting at forward...Not going to put the puking smiley in there but that is what I thought.
> 
> I don't know why the Jazz aren't a lot better.They have three times the talent that the Hornets have and still don't have a better record after the Hornets have played dead for a month.


I know what you mean. The jazz have a big front court of kirilenko, boozer, okur. Boozer will make a big impact and make a case for a top 10 PF in the league for next season. He has been averaging 25/11 since coming into the starting lineup.

But a question, why do you guys have speedy and paul out at the same time when one of them will be guarding either matt harping or andrei kirilenko for a mismatch? Or do you not have the size to counter it?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I know what you mean. The jazz have a big front court of kirilenko, boozer, okur. Boozer will make a big impact and make a case for a top 10 PF in the league for next season. He has been averaging 25/11 since coming into the starting lineup.
> 
> But a question, why do you guys have speedy and paul out at the same time when one of them will be guarding either matt harping or andrei kirilenko for a mismatch? Or do you not have the size to counter it?


Cuz Scott loves to have them in together. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Thing is, Scott can't always see when it doesn't.

And now it looks like Hornets are going to have another 8pt. quarter. Oops, spoke too soon.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Womens LSU/Stanford game a bit better for me to watch right now. Hornets are tanking seriously. They'd better get someone really good in the draft. They're definitely headed for the lottery.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LSU women headed to the Final Four baby!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The three best players on the Hornets are David West,Chris Paul and Speedy Claxton.It would be a lot better if two of your three best players didn't play the same position,but that is the size of it.

It would certainly be a lot better if your best interior player(by a huge margin) was playing.The Hornets have won more games than anyone expected this year,but they simply don't have enough good players unless someone would be kind enough to send them back to the Eastern Conference.

Atop of that Desmond Mason is probably out for most of what remains of the season so the Hornets have already been starting Rasual Butler instead of bringing him off the bench.It just doesn't leave them very much to work with if David West is out


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The Jazz anouncers have a love fest of comparing Paul with Williams. They want him to outdo Paul so badly. LOL!!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

They might be very quick on the offensive end, but they are going to give up points on defense with the small lineup vs harpring and kirilenko. The jazz have twice as many rebounds as you guys because of the bigger lineup. I know that west is out and is the key to your sucess. but that is a large margin of rebounding.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> The Jazz anouncers have a love fest of comparing Paul with Williams. They want him to outdo Paul so badly. LOL!!


The jazz anouncers are one of the least biased anouncers in the league. But who is having a better game, they are comparing to compare. I would have to say that paul and williams are playing different games right now and it is impossible to tell who is playing better this game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't think the Hornets will win anymore games this season. Maybe 1 or 2 but that's about it. I'm not even watching right now. I'll go tune in to watch the rest.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

You know these 2 will always get compared...

Deron
20 points 8-9 shooting 5 assists 6 rebounds 27 minutes 2 TO 3 PF

Paul
11 points 3-7 shooting 7 assists 1 steal 26 minutes 2 TO 3 PF


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LOL!! Jazz announcers just said "pretty good ball game". I wonder if they'd think it was a pretty good game if they were down 24. LOL!


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

well the game was pretty good until the middle of the third quarter, were the Hornets missed like 15 shoots in a row, and let the Jazz have a bunch of easy ones to build up a 16 point lead. after that it just seemed like the Hornets gave up. I mean I dont even think Paul played during the 4th.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> well the game was pretty good until the middle of the third quarter, were the Hornets missed like 15 shoots in a row, and let the Jazz have a bunch of easy ones to build up a 16 point lead. after that it just seemed like the Hornets gave up. I mean I dont even think Paul played during the 4th.



Hey Rednecksbasketball, I was just getting ready to come here to post about Paul not playing during the 4th. Then Scott has the nerve to say in one of todays articles that it's appearing that some of the players have "quit". Seems to me keeping your starting point guard out the entire quarter says you're the one that's quitting. But like I've said, Hornets are looking more like a team that is playing to lose instead of a team that's playing to win. They may win 1 or 2 more games this season.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

I think they'll win more than that. but one reason Paul may have been kept on the bench is he was struggling defensivly against Williams. then about half way through the 4th it was over, the Jazz had a 20 point lead and were in total control of the game. in that situation a lot of coaches will sit a star, because even with them the team is done for.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We scored just 28 points in the second half.
And the lottery pick chances go up.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> I think they'll win more than that. but one reason Paul may have been kept on the bench is he was struggling defensivly against Williams. then about half way through the 4th it was over, the Jazz had a 20 point lead and were in total control of the game. in that situation a lot of coaches will sit a star, because even with them the team is done for.


I understand sitting them but Scott sometimes does it even when the game is within reach. You think they'll win more than 1 or 2 more games? Did you take a look at their sched? If they do win more it may be 3 or 4. Looking at the schedule I can't put my finger on one that may win. This team looks like they have absolutely no more desire to win. Their second halves SUCK! Looks like absolutely no halftime adjustments are made.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> We scored just 28 points in the second half.
> And the lottery pick chances go up.


Their 2nd halves have been terrible! It's like they go in the locker room as one team and come out another team.


----------

